# Looking for Adcom 4302 or 4304



## adcomcyclone (Jun 27, 2008)

Anyone out there got a lead for an Adcom GFA 4302 or 4304? Need one as a backup. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

I've got a few special ones for sale currently, and a few more I'm not advertising yet.


----------

